# SSL Network Extender



## CaPnK

Whenever I try to log into my VPN at work I am getting the following error:
(using IE11)
"SSL Network Extender Service is down and could not be started. Consider rebooting the computer."
(using Firefox)
"Java is Unavailable."
I have the latest version of Java and browsers all latest updates. I have read in other forums that this is not a unknown problem. 

Initially upgraded to WIN10 from Win7. While I had several problems otherwise, I was always able to connect my VPN. Because of several other problems, I did a clean install of WIN10, which is when I started having this problem. 

Any ideas? :banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk

Download the latest SSL Network Extender E75: https://supportcenter.checkpoint.co...t_doGoviewsolutiondetails=&solutionid=sk65210
Verify Java on both machines: Verify Java Version


----------

